# H20 - So have thing gotten better since the last update?



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

For users of the H20... there was a software update for both models (-100 and -600) over the last couple months.

Have you seen any improvements?

Specifically... the fixes where targeted at correcting certain reboot issues, loosing of favorites, and some OTA issues....

From the "Grapevine" I know DirecTV is getting prepared to release the next update for teh H20's very soon...

So I wanted to do a "recap" moment to see if the latest releases have introduced anything new, or if some of the older problems have continued....

If you are having a problem.... also post how you have the unit connected... through a multiswitch? OTA Connected? ect....

Earl


----------



## HockeyKat (Jul 5, 2006)

Granted, I didn't have mine for very long before the update, but I haven't seen any noticable changes. Which is good, since I haven't really had any issues other than a random lockup or two. They're annoying, but not as annoying as it would be on a DVR or something.


But just for fun, here's the geeky tech stuff:

AT9 dish to multiswitch. H20 connects to said multiswitch.
Receiver connects to Sony TV through Dennon receiver.
Crappy radio shack OTA connected to H20.


----------



## RedskinsForever (Jun 6, 2006)

HockeyKat said:


> Granted, I didn't have mine for very long before the update, but I haven't seen any noticable changes. Which is good, since I haven't really had any issues other than a random lockup or two. They're annoying, but not as annoying as it would be on a DVR or something.
> 
> But just for fun, here's the geeky tech stuff:
> 
> ...


THAT is my fear. With the new HR20 there is going to be gaffes such as some of us are seeing timt to time with the H20. Imagine scheduling jack bauer to record only to come back to a black screen!! I'd have to sue someone!


----------



## HockeyKat (Jul 5, 2006)

RedskinsForever said:


> THAT is my fear. With the new HR20 there is going to be gaffes such as some of us are seeing timt to time with the H20. Imagine scheduling jack bauer to record only to come back to a black screen!! I'd have to sue someone!


Suing is for sissies! Just sent Jack to go kick it's butt! lol :lol: For what it's worth, I've had a few similar issues with my R15 locking up every great once in a while, and I've missed a recording or two, but nothing major or unrecoverable, and I've been very happy with it. So I'm looking forward to the HR20 being available in our market.


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

I have the 600 and the last update seem to fix the reset issues I had and "aquiring guide information" problems. Mine is hooked up thru the Zinwell multiswitch and I have an OTA hooked up.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Well, I only had my H20-600 for a week before the last update but never had any problems before. Now the receiver won't show any transponders on 99 in setup mode (but fortunately I can still get the **only 2** Seattle locals that DTV currently carries). assume these are on 99, since 103 shows all zeros. Other than that, which is a widely-known problem, I don't see any gotchas.

O.T.--I wish they would hurry up and carry ABC and Fox here, since I can't receive these OTA (I do get CBS and NBC OTA). The sat HD version of the NBC local has bad guide data (it always shows "weather plus") and emails to support have gone unanswered.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

I have the H20-100 and have not noticed any issues yet.

OT--I wish the sat HD Version of our local NBC as well as our MPEG4 RSN would get fixed. Video is choppy on both channels almost like watching slow motion video. And I wish the local CBS would get added.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

bobnielsen said:


> O.T.--I wish they would hurry up and carry ABC and Fox here, since I can't receive these OTA (I do get CBS and NBC OTA). The sat HD version of the NBC local has bad guide data (it always shows "weather plus") and emails to support have gone unanswered.


OT again...  Call and write to your local affiliate, letting them know you want to see the feed on DirecTV... it is a two way street with these carrier arrangements.


----------



## Wally_Gator (Nov 28, 2005)

I have 2 H20's
One 100 and One 600

Here is what I notice....

The 100 works great except some pixelation issues. Fast guide and no resetting.
The 600 has the SLOW guide and does not pixelate. No reset issues here.

Signal strength on the 100 is about 3-5 percentage points higher on all transponders than the 600 it replaced and the other 600 I have remaining.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> OT again...  Call and write to your local affiliate, letting them know you want to see the feed on DirecTV... it is a two way street with these carrier arrangements.


I did that immediately after my AT-9 was installed (I had the H20 a few weeks before, but there was backlog of dish installs). The ABC station said they were in discussions with DTV (which is what DTV said several months ago). The Fox station (actually their owner, Tribune) has reached an agreement and they said it should be available around Sept. 1 (I don't know if this affects other Tribune stations, but it might).


----------



## w6fxj (Aug 10, 2005)

Earl - DirecTV is also making changes in the Local Receive Facilities in each city that now receives DirecTV HD locals. This has already been done in the Detroit MDA. This involves hardware changes and probably processing upgrades. Most MDA's should have this done by the end of September. Between the H20 software updates and the LRF improvements, things should be "looking" better,


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Bill Wood said:


> Earl - DirecTV is also making changes in the Local Receive Facilities in each city that now receives DirecTV HD locals. This has already been done in the Detroit MDA. This involves hardware changes and probably processing upgrades. Most MDA's should have this done by the end of September. Between the H20 software updates and the LRF improvements, things should be "looking" better,


Cool... thanks for the update...


----------



## Carl (Jan 3, 2004)

> From the "Grapevine" I know DirecTV is getting prepared to release the next update for teh H20's very soon...
> Earl


Earl,would the next update have anything to do with making the H20 interactive


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Carl said:


> Earl,would the next update have anything to do with making the H20 interactive


Hmm... Ever see a rasin dance?


----------



## Carl (Jan 3, 2004)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Hmm... Ever see a rasin dance?


just those californa guys and they sang too


----------



## bearz 34 (Mar 29, 2006)

Well. sort of... I have a 600, the letters are not chopped off in the guides and info banners anymore, which is nice. The only complaint I have is that the caller ID shows up in military time. Could the new update possibly address this problem?

Earl, if you are reading this, I have a question for you... at one time, the program info banners had more information about the program you were watching. They aren't as comprehensive as they once were, but at least they aren't as vague as a D10 or D11. Whats the deal with that?


----------



## Gweeto (Aug 17, 2006)

I ditched my H20 and went to the HR10-250 because after the last update it seems my H20 became almost unwatchable. My favorites list would erase channels several times a day and the reboots got so bad they were happening about once every 5 to 10 minutes. There are a few threads at highdefforum right now about others experience the same pains I was (highdefforum.com/showthread.php?t=27097). I also had audio sync problems and some pixelization on the mpeg4. This had got better through the 2 updates but it was still happening prior to ditching it about 2 weeks ago. I had the H20 in Atlanta since it was first offered at the end of December. 

Here is how I had it set up. I have an OTA (don't know the brand) and I have the 5lnb dish running through the D* installed multiswitch (Zinwell I believe). Both the OTA and Sat feeds run over outside lines then into the house and I have them terminated at switchplates. I then ran from the switchplates to the receiver.

Prior to the H20 with my old HD Samsung it worked fine but I was using a different multiswitch. Since the H20 I am using the same setup but with the HR10-250 am everything is working great. Just can't test the mpeg4 which you know.

Thanks for checking


----------



## Larry G (Apr 13, 2006)

I have noticed no changes in my H20-100 
That is a good thing because it has always performed as expected.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Never had many problems on the H20-600, except for the reboot while editing the favorites list and the lack of active.

Do you know if the change to the 99/103 signal readings screen that was done on the last update was an error and it will be fixed or is that the way it's supposed to be working now?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

bearz 34 said:


> Earl, if you are reading this, I have a question for you... at one time, the program info banners had more information about the program you were watching. They aren't as comprehensive as they once were, but at least they aren't as vague as a D10 or D11. Whats the deal with that?


We have seen the same on the R15 to a degree.
Not sure if something happened on the Tirbune's side (the provider of the guide data), or if DirecTV is tweaking it...

I'll see if I can find out something


----------



## bearz 34 (Mar 29, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> We have seen the same on the R15 to a degree.
> Not sure if something happened on the Tirbune's side (the provider of the guide data), or if DirecTV is tweaking it...
> 
> I'll see if I can find out something


Earl, thanks for the quick response. A lot of my family has either the D10 or the D11. When you get info from those guides, usually the program description is two words or so, which is annoying. I remember when I had my old Hughes receiver, and even my Samsung 360. At least those had a good program description, as did the H20 until recently. I'm curious to see what response you receive from either Tribune or DirecTV.

While I'm here, I have yet another question. When I had my old Samsung 360 HD receiver, I was able to pull in OTA HD from any available TV station that I could receive. With my H20, it's only from the primary and secondary TV markets that I've set up. Do you think there is something that DirecTV can do to the firmware that could make it possible to receive any digital channel that you can pull in? Or is that impossible?

Any reason that the caller ID shows up in a military time format?

Thanks again

Chris


----------



## msuspartan (Jul 11, 2006)

Earl,

I am on my second 600. D* replaced first one free. 1) I am still having reboot problems -seems limited to the 70 series channels. I also have a HR10-250 and from that know that there is no signal strength problems on the 70 series channels. 2) The guide is still very slow. 3) 99 shows all zeros but this does not seem to be a problem since I am in Atlanta. 4) I am connected through a multi switch. 5) No OTA on the H20 (OTA on the HR10-250 and is a direct run - not "injected" into the DBS feed.

Spartan


----------



## mknoebel (Mar 20, 2003)

For the past three days, my H20 that I got back in May has been rebooting itself about every 30 minutes. I really haven't been following the H20 threads (I'm drueling over the HR20 right now  ) , is this a problem that would require a swap out? I really haven't had too many problems with it until recently. Also, the box is very hot.


----------



## carmangary (May 8, 2006)

I have H20-600 and it is slow as ever. No other problems besides that. I am surprised so many people find the slowness of the 600 acceptable... It has killed my channel surfing.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

bearz 34 said:


> Any reason that the caller ID shows up in a military time format?


No idea why it would show up in military time format, unless it is getting the time from the Caller-ID signal (Which I doubt)


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> No idea why it would show up in military time format, unless it is getting the time from the Caller-ID signal (Which I doubt)


My H20 also show's up in military format also. My R15's don't show in military format when they work.

I also always wonder why the H20 showed it in military format. :scratch:


----------



## Cap'n Preshoot (Jul 16, 2006)

Am curious what if anything any of you have done to address the heat problems being reported in some of the H20s ?

I saw a thread on AVS Forum discussing the installation of an external fan. Has anyone here tried that?

Most of the old Hughes E86 HD receivers that ran literally hot as the sun eventually all developed problems (suspected as being heat-related) after several years use. Several recent eBay buyers of the old E86s are returning them causing some sellers to not show a return policy and include "AS-IS" in their listings.

My own suspicions are that the H20s are going to end up the same way.


----------



## jdmac29 (Jan 6, 2006)

Cap'n Preshoot;636264 said:


> Am curious what if anything any of you have done to address the heat problems being reported in some of the H20s ?
> 
> I saw a thread on AVS Forum discussing the installation of an external fan. Has anyone here tried that?
> 
> ...


I read on avs forum that people are buying a laptop cooler pad from walmart.com, I think they are about $20.00, they are powered by the usb port on the receiver. 
Most have said now they are not having the over heat problems, I understand the mat is silver like the receiver, would probably be easier than trying to install an internal fan. I have the 100 and I don't have heat issues and it has work flawlessly so far(knock on wood) Check the computer section on the website. 
I know you have to spend more money but it might do the trick. 
jdmac29


----------



## tpamsam (Aug 25, 2006)

I need help or advise or both. I have had the H-20 since late Feb. 06.. It started resetting itself in early june. I have the 0f-14 upgrade and just this last sat.( 19th aug) the H-20 reset itself 12 times in 4 hours. It has been doing this ever since then. Prior to the 19th it was resetting around 5 times a night. I have callled. All I get is promises of software patches comming. I have the NFLST and SUPERFAN, without my H-20 I will not be able to watch my local teams in HD,, nor will I be able to watch any hd until this is fixed, what should I do... I am at my end with this. CSR told me today (Aug. 25th) that the patch would not come out until mid sept. or early oct. How do I watch my local HD NFL football until then?


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

Call retention and see if they will replace the receiver. What model do you have - the -100 or -600? Search the forum for discussions on this issue. As you can see from my sig I do not have an H20, but if I remember correctly from some of the threads I've read on this problem, a number of people are getting replacement receivers.

That being said, you say you got it in late February. That would mean you own the unit rather than lease it, correct? Do you happen to have the Protection Plan that D* offers ($5.99 a month)?

If you do not have the protection plan and own the unit, you may be out of luck in getting a free replacement as the warranty period has surely run out - unless you got an extended service plan through BB or CC if you bought it there.

Good Luck.


----------



## prospect60 (Aug 26, 2006)

H20-600 attached with OTA antenna.

Bought at end of January from BestBuy.



I rarely had much problem at all until mid July and was pretty happy with the units excellent OTA HD tuner and pretty good SD picture. Since the update it's been an increasingly bad experience with increasinly frequent resets more commonly seen while watching HD channels either DirecTV or OTA. Last weekend, I bet I had 100+ resets over the weekend so trying to watch anything was nearly impossible. For some reason it seems more common watching sports rather than TNT/UHD and particularly bad on ESPN. I wondered if it might have something to do with the 1080i vs 720p HD channels, but I can't find any real pattern. 

Talked with Tier 2 support I think who seemed pretty nice overall, went through several possibilities (HDMI vs component which made no difference, software updates, heat issues) none of which made much difference. The unit is in the open raised off the table an inch or more, I've tried the USB fan/laptop cooler, leaving the top popped, forced software update, etc. all with little difference.

I don't know if this is the unit itself going bad or something to do with the software update. I think I'm going to try to get a replacement for the H20 or maybe hold out for the HR20.


----------



## N5XZS (Apr 26, 2002)

So far my new H20-100 is running smoothly, after the install today with no hic's up about litlle over an hour and I got my first download called 100c "Any idea what that is for?".

The body temputure is pretty warm in the very back areas and the rest of the receiver body temputure is fine.

It's came with 5 LNB KU and KA band huge dish! 

Also I am wondering my new receiver is interactive, if so what channel I soud go to so that I can try it out?

The location here is Albuquerque NM for your info...

8-27-06


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

The H20 is not interactive yet. Earl says that feature is "coming soon" via a software update.


----------



## Proc (Jan 19, 2006)

H20-600 here. Slow guide. Seemed a bit faster after the last update, but not much. Locals (here in Detroit) have not pixelated or had audio sync problems since the update and have been quite good.


----------



## Proc (Jan 19, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> ....From the "Grapevine" I know DirecTV is getting prepared to release the next update for teh H20's very soon...


Will this next update enable the interactive features for the H20?


----------



## mknoebel (Mar 20, 2003)

Regarding the rebooting issue --
I did an informal experiment over the weekend. I watched only SD channels. If I wanted to watch ESPN, I tuned to 206. I didn't have any rebooting problems.

This morning I flipped over to 73 and within 5 minutes it went into reboot. Tonight I tuned to 73 again to watch the Packers/Bengals and again it rebooted within 5 minutes.

Coincidence??


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Proc said:


> Will this next update enable the interactive features for the H20?


Yes, it should


----------



## gmmorrell (Aug 25, 2006)

I have been getting frequent reboots, and therefore it resets my custom channel lists. Pain in the butt. I have OTA hooked up and PAX alone has like 7 channels I would never watch, not to mention all the Spanish channels (no habla espanol). Each time it resets, my custom channel list is reset to OTA only. My wife starts moaning she can't get food channel (I do all the cooking, by the way). So I switch her to the 'all channels' list and then she moans about all the clutter.

Anyone know where I can get wife canceling earphones?

The guide is so slow, you frequently press buttons twice cos you are not sure the first press "took". Pressing "guide" twice to get to the guide is most annoying. The slowness and the 2-press guide access combine to give me a flashy/flashy guide dance every time I want to view the guide.

And no, I will not be patient. Waiting 2 seconds after I press the guide button is not acceptable.

But, I tried those mix channels before and could not figure them out. Now, pressing the yellow button sequentially moves me between the channels. Not a great way of doing it, the directional arrows would have worked better. Still, marginally interesting.

****
Using Terk 5x8 multi-switch with OTA (switch combines the OTA and SAT signals into single cable). Then I use a diplexer to split them out again before going into the back of the H20.
****


----------



## mknoebel (Mar 20, 2003)

I posted earlier in this thread that I was having frequent rebooting problems. I called *D earlier this week (asking about the HR20). They were all ready to send me a replacement H20, trasfered me to someone who thought she had all the answers. She told me that the box was resetting itself because I was trying to watch ESPN-HD (720p) in 1080i (my old Mits 55807 doesn't do 720p). She told me that I needed to watch all 720p in either 480i/480p. I told her that that certainly wasn't acceptable to me, why would I want to downconvert? She told me that it wouldn't make any difference. 

I mentioned that I've gone through quite a few DirecTv boxes with this Mits TV and never had any problems before. She said that there would be a software update in October that would fix it, but that I would have to live with it until then. I let her know again that this was totally unacceptable to me. She turned quite rude, but decided to send me a replacement box (for $20 s/h).

Since I got the new box I haven't had any rebooting problems. And I've been watching ESPNHD quite a bit today. So we'll see how it works longterm.


----------



## utahsnow (Jun 1, 2007)

I have two H20 units. Since the upgrade, neither of them can receive caller ID. They both worked perfectly for caller ID since I got them in January until the update. All other caller ID units in my house still receive the caller ID just fine. The H20s detect the phone ringing, but put up a message about contacting my telephone company to get caller ID service added.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Very Very old thread.... and I am certain we are not talking about the same update.

What versions are you running on your H20's


----------



## utahsnow (Jun 1, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Very Very old thread.... and I am certain we are not talking about the same update.
> 
> What versions are you running on your H20's


The problem with both my H20-600s just started on August 1 after they both downloaded version 0x2024 (dated 7/31 on my machines). Prior to that update, caller ID worked fine on both.


----------



## JJJBBB (May 26, 2007)

It's been several days now and the OTA channels still go blank, near the top and bottom of the hour. The out of ZIP channels still show no guide data even though they used to. The channels are still there to watch and remembered after a reset or CE update at least.


----------



## ballen2221 (Jul 7, 2007)

My channels were also going blank, the OTA guide info was all messed up, etc. just as yours is. I received the 2024 flash last night, and all seems well now! All guide info is fixed, so have my fingers crossed!!


----------



## mcbeevee (Sep 18, 2006)

My H20-600 is still running a CE release from March-2007. Have not received any national updates since then.


----------



## ngarre2 (Aug 27, 2007)

Got the update last night here in SE louisiana....Now I can not get all the OTA channels I did before....whats up with that.....h20-600


----------



## BradBrening (Dec 11, 2006)

I have an H20-100 which I received in November '06. I've never had any problems with the system until the 2020 release. Since then, it's horrible. The 2021 release may have been a _little_ better, or it may just be my imagination. Either way, both the 2020 and 2021 releases still leave my H20 looking like a 1st grader programmed the system.

Here are my major complaints:

1) Responsiveness is still horrible. Moving around the guide, I still notice a momentary delay between pressing a button on my remote and the guide responding to the request. This is *extremely* noticeable on the "Find" menu where I am using the on-screen menu to select letters. It's an exercise in patience: select a letter, wait a second. Down arrow, wait a second. Down again, wait a second. Select another letter, wait a second. It can take minutes to enter a phrase to search the guide for.

2) Speaking of the "Find" menu, *it doesn't work*. I noticed that my searches would never find the program I'm looking for. Suspicious, I went to the Guide and found a program manually (say, This Old House). I then went to the guide and (after a couple of minutes dealing with #1 above) entered the phrase "This Old House". "This Old House" displays on the dynamic listing to the right, so I highlight it and click on it to view show times, and under "Matching Programs" it isn't there. In fact, it shows just about everything *but* "This Old House". Super annoying.

3) Stupid "Filter" logic. I create a Favorites list called "BRAD" that contains most of the channels I get - minus all the spanish, shopping, kids and religious channels. Then, while using this list, I press Guide, then "HD Channels". Lo and behold, ABC/CBS/FOX/NBC east and west are in the Guide! Now, none of these channels are in my favorites list, what are they doing in the "HD Channels" filter?

All in all, like I said when I started this post, it looks like a 1st grader programmed this system. I can't believe that they actually _tested_ the software with multiple systems before they rolled it out, as that would mean someone actually noticed one or more of these issues and said "Hey, that's great! Let's go with it!"

I keep reading on here that they have another release in the works. I'll sit here hoping that more experienced programmers jumped on board and addressed some of the issues.


----------



## satwood (Dec 11, 2006)

Earl, I missed the most recent CE for my H20-100 last weekend but the previous ones were A HUGE improvement over the national release. With the national release I had regular reboots when searching for certain keyword phrases in the guide like "NAS...". I also has terribly long delays in changing channels or scrolling the guide. Since the recent CEs these problems are now goine, no reboots, and the delay in changing channels is tolerable. It's acceptable to me, enough that we just watch it now and don't get distracted by the issues. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## chopperjc (Oct 2, 2006)

I have 2 H20-600 I am working off whatever the last national release was (sorry not in front of it at the moment) The box (which I do not use as my main) are fine. I have never really had an issue with them. The only thing I have noticed is the signals run 20-30 points behind my R-15-300 and my HR20-700. With the NFL upcomming I would like them to become interactive and would also like the guide to match the other boxes. The Sat signals do worry me on some level with D-10 lighting up soon.


----------



## frogg (Nov 18, 2005)

Earl, just got NR 2024 last night on H20-600. Now have searching 771 on HD locals, and slower channel changes. Eventually, it locks on to HD local, but black screen until it does.


----------



## HoosierBoy (May 25, 2007)

I received the new national software update last night. Receivers are working great. Guide is much faster. Letters in the GUI are a new fond and titles are bolder. 

Channel changing is faster than previous verisions and active features are now working well.

If we can only get two more updates, these receivers would be excellent. We still need to be able to have the HD channel be the default channel when the channel number is shared with the SD equivialent.

And we need to have the one-touch guide option.


----------



## cawras (Dec 15, 2006)

Earl - - - as you know I have the 600 and I did get the 2024 update yesterday. The difference is dramatic. No sync issues anymore, no pixalation at all last night, guide is clearer and faster. The HD picture seems much crisper also.


----------



## bigbw (Jun 25, 2003)

I have the H20-600 and I only have two complaints.. Two button push to get to the guide, and overall speed of the guide.. The speed has improved some with the updates, but still need to push the button twice.. Fix that and i would be a happy camper..


----------



## eilloc (May 17, 2007)

Have the H20-600; received the updated national software at 2:47AM on 8/28/07. 

Guide is much faster--have to be more sensitive in pressing the buttons on the remote. Moving from channel to channel still has a fairly long pause except for Active button which now works but is curiously much slower in returning to previous channel. 

Still noticing that there is a significant difference in sound volume when switching from SD to HD channels. Local channels on 72.5 Sat are outright loud in comparison. 

Did have to run setup after new software was installed; my receiver lost all the D* channels--had only locals 9-1, 12-1, etc. which I don't get via the H20 anyway. Running setup took about 20 minutes to find the 2 dishes (AT-9 and Single LNB for locals) and load all the D* channels. 

On both dishes did receive much higher transponder signals in the 90s--used to be in the 60s & 70s. Have signals on several transponders on the 99 Sat but zeroes on the 103 Sat.

Everything seems to work!


----------



## ballen2221 (Jul 7, 2007)

I did run into major issues with my OTA stuff last night. The main issue was the receiver went into a continuous loop of rebooting itself. Nothing I knew to try (resetting, unplugging, etc.) would fix the issue. It was on OTA channels only...the satellite channels worked fine.

I ended up calling DTV and spent well over an hour on the phone with the tech trying everything he knew, including re-flashing the receiver with 2024. Although he tried his absolute best, nothing worked, so they are sending me a new receiver.

I can't say for certain it was the new software that created the problem. The tech did say he had a "gut feel" that it might be related to the "improvements" in the ATSC handling, but who knows for sure?

I will have the new receiver on Tuesday, and will be interested to see if that fixes the problem. At least I can watch the satellite channels without the constant reboot issue.


----------



## creesh (Jul 13, 2004)

Still having these problems as outlined on the 771 search thread. Only happening on the H20-100, since the software update on 7/30 x2021. 

Happens on ATL locals (MPEG 4) and channels 70-79. I have 6 receivers and this only happens on the 2 H20's. (HR20's and HR10's) are fine. 6x8 zinwell multi

The problem is intermittent signal dropouts (clear weather) with 771 message only on the channels outlined above. Definitely not satellite specific. There seem to be dozens of people with this problem on the threads.

Earl, will there be a new software update that might fix this? Is there anyway to go back to the old software? I am at a loss of what to do.

Thanks!


----------



## holesnh (Jul 13, 2007)

I have 2 H20-600's and I put the last CE (2024) on one of them that had been rebooting 8 - 10 times a day. since the CE it's only rebooted once! My other H20 wasn't rebooting so I didn't update it at that time. well... now that one is acting up. I'll have to check to see if 2024 is available in my area (east coast). Sounds like it's available in some areas ????
FYi - I called D* prior to the 2024 CE and argued with retention that this was unacceptable (I own both boxes and don't have a protection plan). They offered replacements (including an upgrade to an HR20) if I would commit 2 years. At the time, I was debating leaving D* so I didn't take it.... now I'm thinking I should call back and get that HR20 before they change their mind!!


----------

